# Please help! Too much Prague Powder??



## camel1980 (Jul 22, 2012)

I got some bacon making advice from a friend, but it wasn't very specific. I got a couple of tablespoons of Prague powder from my butcher, and rubbed all of it on my 2 kg pork belly, skin on, with 3 tablespoons of sugar. Now I've been reading online about how it needs to be very specific ratios and I'm afraid I've ruined it! What can I do? I put it on about 10 hours ago, it's in the fridge wrapped in plastic. 

thank you to anyone who can help!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 22, 2012)

2 tablespoons for 2 kg?
That's 6 times the recommended safe limit.
10 hours curing?
It's unsafe now. 
There's no way to know how much nitrite was absorbed.
Toss it!


~Martin


----------



## camel1980 (Jul 22, 2012)

Even if I soak it? What a waste. I feel like such a heel. No way to rescue this bacon?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't and won't, in good conscience, recommend that you try to save it.
That's a heck of a lot of nitrite.
Too many unknowns.
It's not worth the risk.


~Martin


----------



## camel1980 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok thanks!


----------



## camel1980 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for replying


----------



## moikel (Jul 22, 2012)

Camel1980 said:


> Thank you for replying


Diggingdogfarm does a lot of dry curing & guides a lot of people through it. Better safe than sorry. Check out the bacon calculator.  More margin in a wet brine ,maybe start with that while you get the hang of it.I see the metric measures where are you?


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 23, 2012)

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


----------



## brdprey (Jul 23, 2012)

dont feel bad, that is what these guys do best. tons of knowledge, tons of help.

this is one of the best forums out there for smoking. if you every question somthing

or need somthing clearified. stop in someone will be able to direct you like  fpnmf did with a link

or they will have personal experience to lend you.


----------



## Peter Plantec (Sep 2, 2018)

Don't feel bad.  We all make mistakes...just be glad you checked in here.  Don't try to save it.  Nitrite is tricky stuff and is toxic above recommended levels.  But without it we would not have some of our favorite meats...Pastrami, for example.


----------

